# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Hair loss & dandruff

## cathyb

I hear and read conflicting opinions about this.  I've searched the net and have found some people with simulataneous hair loss and dandruff which must be related somehow.  Then I've read dermos opinions saying that dandruff & hair loss are not related.  I think that's bunk.  If I had known my dandruff was causing my hair loss, I would have done something about it sooner.  Dermos are dorks.  cathy

----------


## Chaos

> I hear and read conflicting opinions about this.  I've searched the net and have found some people with simulataneous hair loss and dandruff which must be related somehow.  Then I've read dermos opinions saying that dandruff & hair loss are not related.  I think that's bunk.  If I had known my dandruff was causing my hair loss, I would have done something about it sooner.  Dermos are dorks.  cathy


 I don't think dandruff by itself would be a cause for hair to fall out, maybe if a person was having to dig at their hair to provide relief, then perhaps that could cause some hair loss. I dunno, I am just speculating. But lets say dandruff was the cause, then I would think that a treatment with some type of anti fungal ingredient would help, Nizoral seems to be a popular one among the hair loss crowd.

----------

